# Eee-PC - wie geht die Entwicklung weiter?



## DOTL (10. März 2008)

Die diesjährige CeBIT war ganz im Zeichen von "Green-IT". Doch auch dem Eee-PC wurde ganz besondere Aufmerksamkeit gegeben. Asus kündigte neues Zubehör, Erweiterungen sowie neue Versionen an. Doch auch MSI stellte den "Eee-PC-Killer" vor. Auch HP und Acer wollen in diesem Markt mitmischen.

Was meint ihr? Wie geht die Entwicklung weiter? Würdet ihr euch ein solches Notebook kaufen oder ist euch ein herkömmliches Gerät lieber?


----------



## jetztaber (11. März 2008)

Naja, gegen ein Teilchen so im Stile des Mac Air (oder so) hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. Man sollte sich im klaren darüber sein, was man damit tun will. Für schnelle Notizen und ein bisschen  dies und das  würde mir das taugen.

Naja, richtig gearbeitet wird bei mir eh am Desktop. Ohne Tricks, ohne Finten und mit Leistung.


----------



## der_schnitter (18. März 2008)

Auf der Reise ist sowas ziemlich lustig,und in Zukunft kann damit auch immer besser (alte) Spiele spielen 
Im Zug ne Partie Empire Earth sollte ja jetzt schon möglich sein.Aber für daheim würde ich wie jetztaber einen Desktop oder zumindest ein "schnelles" Notebook nehmen.


----------



## Genius637 (18. März 2008)

Ich warte nur noch bis es einen "Weg-Werf-PC" gibt^^


----------



## mich (17. Mai 2008)

also für games wäre der glaub ich net geeignet:

1. 8,9" Bildschirm

2. 600 Mhz Celeron Prozi

3. 20 Gb Harddisk

4. 1 Gb Ram


----------



## Bang0o (17. Mai 2008)

mich schrieb:


> also für games wäre der glaub ich net geeignet:
> 
> 1. 8,9" Bildschirm
> 
> ...


der prozzi hat übrigens 900mhz und verbaut ist eine intel gm915 oder so, welche ziemlich gut für alte spiele ist


----------



## SkastYX (17. Mai 2008)

Außerdem in Zukunft wird der so wie es aussieht ja auch einen Atom bekommen.
Anfangs war ich auch von dem Ding begeistert, aber jetzt beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass ich da nicht genug Platz drauf habe und immer mit einer Externen rumzulaufen ist auch nicht das wahre.


----------



## DrHouse (18. Mai 2008)

Also zoggn kann man mit dem Eee-PC auf jeden Fall, so lange man da auch unter "alte" Spiele alles zusammenfasst seit 2001...


----------



## der_schnitter (18. Mai 2008)

Quake 3 läuft ja drauf 
Da er aber sowieso nicht für Spiele geeignet ist,braucht man außer für Fotos und Videos wenig Platz.Und die finden wunderbar auf einer Speicherkarte ihre Heimat,welche wiederum in den EEE-PC gesteckt wird


----------



## Player007 (18. Mai 2008)

Jup, es ist perfekt für Geschäftsleute, die keine Lust haben, über 1500 für ein Subnotebook auszugeben. Da auch die Power locker für Word, usw. ausreicht.

Gruß


----------



## Axel_Foly (20. Mai 2008)

jetzt kommen ja immer mehr so kleine dinger ... 
da werden die preise sicher schön niedrig gehalten und ein wenig zu surfen tuts so ein ding locker ...


----------



## px2 (28. Mai 2008)

interessant wär sicher eine version die auf dem via issaiah (korrigiert mich falls ichs falsch geschrieben haben) basiert, auf dem soll schließlich crysis laufen (wenn er die richtige graka zur seite gestellt bekommt)


----------



## Player007 (2. Juni 2008)

px2 schrieb:


> interessant wär sicher eine version die auf dem via issaiah (korrigiert mich falls ichs falsch geschrieben haben) basiert, auf dem soll schließlich crysis laufen (wenn er die richtige graka zur seite gestellt bekommt)



Dann geht dem Ding aber schneller die Puste aus, und brauch dadurch nen größeren Akku = größeres Notebook.
Der Preis wird dann auch nicht mehr zu halten sein.

Gruß


----------

